# Silicone Sealant



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

After the plank of a courier smashed up a viv coming to me, my dad is trying to fix it with some newly cut glass panels.
HOWEVER.
Why is aquarium silicone sealant the only way forward? Why isn't any other form of sealant acceptable, as long as the job gets done?
I'm mostly looking for reasons why as my father has been a real pillock and started fixing the panels with kitchen sealant, which has annoyed me beyond belief as he knows a bloomin' animal is going in there!! :devil:
Am I going to have to make him take it all off again and buy the aquarium stuff or can I save his pride and just leave him to it with the kitchen crap?

EDIT: Just thought I'd add that this kitchen malarkey *doesn't* have any anti-mould agents in it, which I hear can be harmful to reps.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

Normal sealants such as the kitchen and bathroom variety have both solvents and fungicides in them which are toxic to reptiles. Aquarium sealant is used as to make it safe for fish it has no solvents or fungicide making it safer for reptiles. 

I bought aquamate by everflex, a large tube (the kind that is used in the sealant gun) at a pet store for £6. It is 100% silicone specially designed for aquariums and is also clear. I would personally avoid using any other sealant though i dont know what effects if any it will have on the reps but for the sake of a couple of quid why take the chance.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

iajo said:


> Normal sealants such as the kitchen and bathroom variety have both solvents and fungicides in them which are toxic to reptiles. Aquarium sealant is used as to make it safe for fish it has no solvents or fungicide making it safer for reptiles.
> 
> I bought aquamate by everflex, a large tube (the kind that is used in the sealant gun) at a pet store for £6. It is 100% silicone specially designed for aquariums and is also clear. I would personally avoid using any other sealant though i dont know what effects if any it will have on the reps but for the sake of a couple of quid why take the chance.


I have read the label and this particular sealant does not contain any fungicides or anti-mould agents, but it also says it's not to be used in humid environments, which it will be as the viv is for a crested gecko. But I do see your point. I would rather not take the chance honestly, but my dad is adamant it will be perfectly fine. However *he*has never kept reptiles! 
The stuff in question is waterproof and black (thus making a right mess in the viv which is irritating me ever further.)


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd guess the only problem with using it in humid conditions is it may go mouldy because there are no fungicides, it shouldn't effect it otherwise. The big plus with the aquarium stuff is that more often than not they are clear. There's just no arguing with the old man when he thinks he right though is there, lol.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

if it was broken by the courier you should have refused to take it. or sign it as broken by courier, they would of had to replace it, as the product is insured by courier.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You have to wonder, if ordinary bathroom and kitchen sealant is harmless, why they bother to make special aquarium ones? 

I know there are a lot of "specialist" reptile products on the market, designed purely to seperate you from your hard earned cash, which are no better than some commonly available products at a fraction of the price, but I don't think silicone sealant is one of them, and for the sake of a couple of quid I certainly wouldn't take the risk.

If the stuff your dad insists on using does turn out to be harmful, and it makes your animal sick, or worse, then it's going to cost a lot more than the money you've saved, and you'll be left with a useless viv that needs replacing.

What animals are going in there BTW? Some are far more sensitive to toxins than others.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

aquarium sealant isn't really to expensive. i paid about 8 quid for a large tube to put in a caulking gun.


----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

Get your dad told mate even if you dont want to upset him

My Dad would have looked at me as if I was being ungratefull as he was willing to do the Job for me but I would explain that I am not ungratefull and further explain that the sillicone he is using contains no anti-mould and also states on the tube that its *not* to be used in the kind of cnditions you are looking to produce (due to the fact that it will cause mould/bacterial growth and possibly give toxic fumes due to the heat)

Tell him you appreciate his help but you are going to go buy some aquaseal and do the job yourself but you would prefer if he could help/guide you whilst doing the job.

If I put it to my old man in this way he would be less stuborn than if I just threw the toys out the pram and said you cant use sillicone without an explination

Make sure you Clean off any sillicone that he has already used you should also clean the areas that it had been applied to even after you think you have removed it all <-- not sure what to use but I imagine something like white spirit?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

wait till your dad isn't looking and kick the viv in again; then blame it on the sealant not being able to withstand humid environments.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Graham said:


> What animals are going in there BTW? Some are far more sensitive to toxins than others.


A crested gecko :2thumb: I hear they are quite hardy animals but I really wouldn't risk it either way... I'll try and get him to see that this stuff he's using is potentially harmful.



thething84 said:


> if it was broken by the courier you should have refused to take it. or sign it as broken by courier, they would of had to replace it, as the product is insured by courier.


See the thing is the courier was gone before I could get the whole viv out and notice there was damage  The terms and conditions clearly stated as well that I couldn't claim compensation as the vivarium was glass, but I certainly put in a complaint! :whip:



Meko said:


> wait till your dad isn't looking and kick the viv in again; then blame it on the sealant not being able to withstand humid environments.


:lol2: I get the feeling he won't be able to fix it anyway... so he'll just buy me a new one out of pride


----------

